# Poor Girl's Make-up Collection



## XsMom21 (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't have much, and I only have a few MAC items, but I love my little collection. I'm no where near as neat as the rest of you, but its guy's night in, and I have no TV due to Call of Duty 3 being played three ways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here is my pink traincase my hubby got me for Christmas.





Open with goodies:






Face Stuff:











Blushes and concealers:






Liners and mascara:






Lip Stuff:











And the cute holder for my lip goodies:






Eyeshadows:





















Palettes











Brushes:











That's all so far


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 11, 2007)

Woah you have lots of stuff!!! I'm thinking about asking someone for a CP of some ELF cosmetics, how do you find their stuff?
And that traincase is awesome!


----------



## XsMom21 (Feb 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 

 
_Woah you have lots of stuff!!! I'm thinking about asking someone for a CP of some ELF cosmetics, how do you find their stuff?
And that traincase is awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You can get ELF from their website. Just google "elf costmetics." You can also find some, but not all of their stuff on drugstore.com..

I'm glad you like it. I LOVE pink


----------



## geeko (Feb 11, 2007)

i love that pink traincase


----------



## bli5s (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh my.....my hats off to you!!!For reaching the pan with most of ur makeups!!!Awesome! can i know the blush stick that u have beside the one with the silver cap? the colour is really pretty!!!!


----------



## sharyn (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok, this is officialy the cutes traincase I have _ever_ seen!!! 

You have lots of great colors, I like your collection!! May I ask what is the powder in the third picture, the pink one on the right? TIA!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 11, 2007)

That's an awesome collection....just goes to show you can look just as good with less money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Corien (Feb 11, 2007)

If that's the collection of a poor girl, I wonder how big my collection can be now I have got myself a job 

That traincase is just too cute!


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 11, 2007)

wow i love that traincase
Pink is my favorite color 
nice collection


----------



## XsMom21 (Feb 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bli5s* 

 
_Oh my.....my hats off to you!!!For reaching the pan with most of ur makeups!!!Awesome! can i know the blush stick that u have beside the one with the silver cap? the colour is really pretty!!!!_

 
The one that has the cap off? That is Revlon Skinlights Stick Illuminator in Pink Light. I LOVE that stuff. Hard to find now though.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharyn* 

 
_Ok, this is officialy the cutes traincase I have ever seen!!! 

You have lots of great colors, I like your collection!! May I ask what is the powder in the third picture, the pink one on the right? TIA!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That is Maybelline Precious Powder in Pink Luxury. I found this a while back in the clearance rack for like $2.00. It is a great highlighter.


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 13, 2007)

i love love love love love ur traincase!!!!!!!


----------

